# Rescued maiden mare (Coco) delivered 8/3 horse colt new pics 8/19 Sugar delivered 8/22 3am



## Ray K (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. I found this great board and am desperate for help. I rescued 2 mares this Feb. and Coco is 3 years old. She has gained weight very good and has developed a small bag 7 days ago. Then 5 days ago her milk vein got huge over night. She looks long and relaxed in the hoo haw area and has been carring her tail up slightly this is the second day for that. Biting her sides and rolling some. Rubbing her butt for 3 days now. She seems miserable as can be lays down for a minute then back up. I have all the pics you usually ask for but am not smart or computer literate enough to post. I am in the country with dial up as my only connection. Can anyone give any advice or insight. I do have a camera on her 24/7 and watch constantly if I am not with her. I am so excited as this will be our first foal here ever. Reading everything here is really beginning to scare me with her being a maiden and me being new to all this.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery. You'll find lots of aunties here to help. I'm still a newbie but she looks ready to go to me. I'd start by reading the pinned threads at the top of this section until some of the more experienced aunties arrive to answer your questions. Lots of great foaling info there.


----------



##  (Aug 2, 2013)

Ray, it was good talking to you today.

The pictures show a girl who looks like she's in the final stretch!

Can you get a picture of her STRAIGHT from the back looking down her sides, and then a side view at her level. I want to see how that little one is "riding".

Make sure she gets some good outside time to wander and get her rolling done while she's grazing! I'm very excited for you, and we're here to hep, and you know my phone number. So any questons you have, please feel free to ask them -- we have NO ATTITUDES here -- just friendly help and a wish to get all the babies safely on the ground!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Ray - good to have you join us. Coco looks about ready to foal to me, so I'm very pleased to read that you have her under constant watch. Do read the pinned threads, but dont let them frighten you - most babies arrive safely. She may need you to assist as she is a maiden mare so be prepared to get in there and help!

Do you have a companion who can help you 'watch' her and also to be there with you for the birth as there is nothing better to help calm the nerves than to have extra help beside you at this exciting time.






Try to get the pics that Diane has asked for if you can as it will help us see how close she actually is. And dont forget to keep an eye on the colour inside her vulva (if she will let you look) as with most mares this changes from a pale pink to a deep red very soon before they foal.

Again, as Diane has said, please ask any quesions (even if they seem silly to you), and Good Luck!!


----------



## Ray K (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you to everyone. It was great to talk with you today Diane, it really helped the nerves. lol Here are a few more of Coco I just took.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 2, 2013)

A few more from today... I do have the wife here to help watch. I will go get the view from behind and post it asap. And thank you all again so much for all the input and knowledge


----------



## Ray K (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok heres the backend view. This is really exciting.


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you'll be expecting something rather soon, you're just waiting on the nipples to part a smidge more and she'll be ready!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks quite close to me and if she were mine, I would be trying to express just a bit of milk (if she will let you) to see the color and consistency. When it is amber and sticky, she is likely very close to foaling. You can also get strips to test the milk but I think she will foal before you could get the strips!

Our maiden was kind to us this year and gave us some warning by acting very uncomfortable, lying down, getting up etc. Another thing to watch for is loose poop e.g. cow piles. But they can also be sneaky and foal with no warning!!!

Wishing you a safe and uneventful foaling. Do you have your vet's number handy? I like that for insurance.


----------



##  (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, she looks quite ready -- that udder is beautifully filled. Good to keep watch constantly, as they can foal without much warning. But I know you're watching her carefully, and we're very excited for you.

Happy foaling...if she decides tonight is the night! With these maidens, you just can never be quite sure. They have minds of their own -- but she's looking perfectly ready to go if she chooses.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Ray K (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks to all the wonderful help here we have a beautiful little BOY!!! Normal presentation and uneventful birth!!! But the new mommy is a little ornery at the moment. We both need a little rest but here are a few till I make it back to the barn in the am. Looks identical to his mommy.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 3, 2013)

No enema needed he is a little pooper Making little piles everywhere Mare passed afterbirth everything intact and accounted for. Stump treated and mare wormed. He is VERY vocal and loves his mommies udder too! I tried to edit the post title but didnt see that option. Mods feel free to update it if you wish. ty Now maybe I can sleep!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 3, 2013)

congrats on your handsome new addition....so glad all was textbook for you

..the help from the aunties here if so valuable they are a heaven sent

and can help us through those nervous times


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh WOW!! Many many congratulations - my only regret is that she didn't give us the time to get to know you a little better before she foaled!! Still a safe foaling and a gorgeous healthy baby is all we wanted.





As long as all is well with Coco and her new son (any names yet?) then dont worry if she seems a bit ornery and protective right now, perfectly natural, after all he is HER baby! Over the next couple of weeks she will relax her vigil over him and he will soon be coming over to 'investigate' these strange human 'things' and shortly after that you wont be able to get rid of him. LOL!!

To change your title, go to your FIRST post, scroll down and click on the EDIT, then scroll down again and click on - I think it says - Use Full Editor. Your whole first post will come up giving you the chance to change your title. Hope I have explained that ok?

Keep the pics coming and do stay around so we can watch the little chap growing up over the next few months. Do you have any idea who the daddy might be?


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats!!! I knew I needed to check here this morning and hoped for this good news. Great job!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! Beautiful colt and I'm so happy all went well.


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2013)

Such VERY exciting news, and so glad she gave you a perfect little gent!! He's beautiful, and I can't wait to see even more pictures as he grows!!

Good job YOU for being such an attentive "dad" !!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN~!!!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats! What a handsome fellow. So happy things went well for you and your lovely mare


----------



## chandab (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats! She didn't keep you waiting, lucky you.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 3, 2013)

What a day. Thank you ALL so much for the congrats and well wishes. My nervous self had to call the vet out and have them both checked. Coco was examined and has a clean bill of health. PLENTY of milk and has calmed down to her old self. Rascal (he is pulling Cocos mane and punching her in the sides and runs over her when she tries to lay down and rest) was checked over and had a blood test done to see if he got the immunities transfered from Coco. He tested off the chart on the good side. The little dot on the test was almost black it was so dark, vet said very good. So I took a few more pics of the little Rascal. That name may stick. lol


----------



## Ray K (Aug 3, 2013)

I just checked on the other mares here. I bought a beautiful tri colored mare a couple months ago. She came out of a 300 acre pasture with 40 other minis. The man I got her from called and said one of his geldings wasnt castrated completely (they missed one) and my Sugar may be bred. That poor man may be gonna have 30 to 35 colts. So I may be here for a while. lol I will try to get a few pics of her and see what you Aunties think. She looks like she is getting awfully big.


----------



## Wings (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats on your new bub!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2013)

If he's a bit of a Rascal already, then the name is certainly going to suit him in a few months - maybe forever! LOL!! I must also congratulate you on Coco's condition, she looks superb.





Cant wait for the pics of your new, possibly pregnant, mare and it's great to hear that you may be staying around for a while - plus we will have more time to watch over another pregnancy.


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2013)

Those pictures are fabulous! I love the name, and from his antics, it suits him well!!

Another one to watch! We love it!

So happy to have you here, and such good news that Little Rascal is doing fine, and that Coco has returned to her old self!!

How does your dad like the little guy?


----------



## chandab (Aug 4, 2013)

Not a mini, but this is my Rebel:

First at about a day old:




And more recent pic (7 years old):




He was such a stinker at just a few days old, that I named him Rebel; I'm so glad he didn't live up to his name, cause now he's 16H and easily 1200# and the biggest sweetheart ever.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful baby! Looking forward to seeing your other mare's pregnancy.

What a way for me to check out this series of threads again (I was very regular for a while, then just didn't have the time, LOL). We have at least one more coming - have some more pics to do and then will do a new post on my previous thread. I love the new babies!

Welcome to the "Nutty Nursery". Hope to hear much more from you! Keep posting pics of your girls and the new babies.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally got a small lot outside safe to let Coco and Rascal outside. Let the oyher horses up in the other lot and Coco was fine till my little stud Bullet went a little crazy and momma rushed him back inside. Think Bullet may have to leave. Friend of mine has a beautiful Leopard stud he offered free service anytime. Dad has been a lil under the weather so far but maybe tomorrow, he was so excited to see the video and pics of Rascal so far. Sure did make him smile and he really hasnt smiled for a while now. But I maybe able to wheel him up to see him tomorrow. Gonna get a few pics of Sugar this evening. I think she may be 3 weeks to a month out yet, but I am not an expert for sure. Thats why I came here



Thanks for the congrats all.


----------



## palsminihorses (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't been on this forum for quite a while now. So I'm catching up! Welcome to 'The Nutty Nursery.' And *Congratulations *on your beautiful colt!! So glad that it all went well...........especially for your first time and a maiden mare! Yay! I'll be watching for pictures of your other mare.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally got a few pics of Sugar. She now is either pregnant or to fat for her own good. She waddles when she walks. Kinda how Coco did. Any advice?


----------



## Ray K (Aug 4, 2013)

And heres the little Rascal...


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 4, 2013)

i adore little rascal! what a cutie


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2013)

From this picture, I'm guessing pregnant, as her tummy is lopsided, and we love lopsided tummies!!!! She's a pretty girl, too!!! And love those new pictures of little Rascal!!

Chanda, your Rebel is quite a beautiful boy!!!

/monthly_08_2013/post-45335-0-18867500-1375654287_thumb.jpg


----------



## Ray K (Aug 19, 2013)

Been a while but, heres a new pic of Rowdy (he surpassed Rascal) out in the lot today.


----------



## chandab (Aug 19, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 19, 2013)

Heres a few new pics of Sugar from today. She is a 4 year old maiden accidentally bred by a jet black stud. She came out of 300 acres with 40 others and no idea when she is due. I bought her in May this year. She has dropped alot in the past week. Her milk vein dropped 5 days ago and is huge now. But not much bag. She carries her tail all the time now for the past 2 days and is rubbing her butt alot. Any guesses 7-14 days?


----------



## Ray K (Aug 22, 2013)

Sugar delivered!!! A filly 3 am


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2013)

congrats on your new little beauty filly/colt?


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2013)

OMG!!! What a little cutie!!! She really had me fooled. I thought from the pictures she had a little more time to go. She really carried that little one up high and tight!!!

AWESOME!! Love the markings!!

Sorry, I've been gone a bit and just reading the threads, A friend of mine who has been battling cancer lost her battle and went home to be with the Lord., So, I've not been as attentive as I should Please forgive me.

You have a gorgeous little one! And now a weaning partner for Rowdy! How exciting. So, tell us all about it? I can tell from the time you posted, you were there and ready!!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!


----------



## Ray K (Aug 22, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> congrats on your new little beauty filly/colt?


Its a little filly!!! And TY for the congrats


----------



## chandab (Aug 22, 2013)

Of course we care, congrats and you need to share lots more pictures.

What a darling little filly.


----------



## Ray K (Aug 22, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OMG!!! What a little cutie!!! She really had me fooled. I thought from the pictures she had a little more time to go. She really carried that little one up high and tight!!!
> 
> AWESOME!! Love the markings!!
> 
> ...


First of all, I am very sorry to here the bad news about your friend. Sometimes we lose sight of what is truly important. We get (or I do) caught up in our own lives. And no reason to forgive you. This is a message board and our famlies and friends are much more important than a responce here to someone grumpy and tired from no sleep and a stressful situation. (My rude post) Please forgive my insensitivity. My wife says remember the world doesnt revolve around me and my minis.

I agree she didnt look that close either. Her hoo haw hadnt progressed any more than the last pics I posted. Yesterday she rolled a couple times. She has paced being stalled for three days now. Never been in a barn in her 4 short years and being alone stressed her badly. Maybe that was what triggered her labor , not sure.

She started stepping side to side, kinda rocking pressure from one foot to the other in front about 8 pm. Walk a circle then back in the corner and do it all over again. Pawed some here and there. Had runny squirting diaherra about 3 times. Thought maybe not use to the alfalfa and clover hay. Anywho rough delivery for her. She got 1 foot out then another contraction the other foot and head. Then she rolled all the way over on her back to the other side. Freaked me out, jumped up and walked around behind me with the colt halfway out and layed down and pushed her the rest of the way out. The bag tore open around her head before I could do anything. Sugar hopped right up and pulled the bag off with her teeth. I was past exhausted and freaked out. She wouldnt stay still and stepped on the after birth a couple times before she finally pushed it all out. Everything was intact and there.

It took the filly about 10 minutes to stand. And about 30 minutes to nurse. And I think its time for a short nap Ty for the kind words and the congrats!!!


----------



## Ray K (Aug 22, 2013)

chandab said:


> Of course we care, congrats and you need to share lots more pictures.
> 
> What a darling little filly.


Ty so much. And I will get some more pics on this afternoon. I gotta have a nap stressed out!!!


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2013)

Hope you're getting a good nap!! Can't wait for more pictures of these pretty little babies!

Good job Sugar AND YOU for being there!!

It can be scary when they start rolling all the way over during labor -- but that's natures way of shifting the foal easily, and keeping baby from "locking" in the pelvis. It can be very scary, but you did so well to allow her to roll and move that baby around. Some people try to restrain the mares, and then they wind up with a hip-lock or another dystocia. It's always best to let "nature" be the guide.

She did great, and you did an excellent job of monitoring these mommies and getting these babies safely to the ground! CONGRATULATIONS again!!!

Rest well, and I look forward to lots more pictures!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats again on your pretty little girl and getting her safely on the ground

waiting for pictures after your snooze ...it feels so good to sleep with both eyes shut for a change


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh many congratulations, what a gorgeous little filly!! And well done to you (and Sugar) for getting this little one safely on the gound.





It really is freaky when the mares start doing strange things during labour, not good for our nervous systems! Several years ago we had an experienced brood mare do this to us. Normally she delivered her babies as per the text book but that year as soon as she went into labour she was all over the place, up down, up down, rolling and rolling, up on to her back etc. Everytime she went down daughter and I moved round behind her ready to assist, but she moved again. We could see one leg coming and in between rolls we could just feel a nose, but no second leg. Amazingly she had held off with further contractions and was just rolling trying to straighten out the foal (as Diane said, nature is wonderful!) She suddenly paused long enough for daughter to get a good feel and she found the second leg hooked over behind the foal's head pointing upwards which was also causing the foal to be tipped slightly sideways in the birth canal. Once we flipped the foot back tha mare jumped up, walked quietly round, laid down, resumed contractions and out shot her tiny colt, which we were left to deal with as our elderly mare decided to just lay there and take a good rest after all her unusual 'activity'!! We were so thankful to see this little one safely born due to the fact that we had told his Momma that this would be her last foal, plus that year we had had a large number of foals born and this one was the thirteenth - we were so frightened that something would go wrong!

Hope you are enjoying a long and relaxing sleep - well deserved I might add!





Cant wait for some new pics when you feel ready, plus some more of that handsome Rowdy please!


----------



## Ray K (Aug 23, 2013)

Well heres Sugar and Spice.. They got to go outside today and Spice had fun running and bucking


----------



## countrymini (Aug 23, 2013)

Such a little cutie!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe. Soooo adorable


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww what a pretty girl, so nicely coloured - Sugar looks great too.





Lovely to see them enjoying their outside time. Again, many congratulations!!


----------



##  (Aug 24, 2013)

She is such a cutie!!! Two beautiful foals!! Just fabulous, and in only "23" posts!!! Now don't forget to stay with us here...the Australian babies are "headed our way" pretty soon!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

Both of your babies are VERY nice!! So glad the filly made it and that you were there.

I'm glad I didn't say anything about her - I'd have thought she'd go a lot longer before delivering. Going off your pics - my maiden mare is about 2 months overdue!! She is almost as large as one of my mares that has had 6 foals and bigger than one that has had more than 10 (who shrinks down to "maiden" size after foaling!). Cheri is due soon. Have to go out and get some proper pics with the camera - haven't been able to get any of her udder...

R u enjoying your new herd??


----------



## atotton (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cute, congratulations.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 29, 2013)

OH my gosh, how exciting!


----------

